# Windows 10 Discussion



## TheHumanBot (Jun 13, 2016)

*s3.postimg.org/vav56fsmr/screenshot-www.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-00-27.png
*s14.postimg.org/9ps4fyn4x/screenshot-www.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-00-44.png
*s18.postimg.org/at2eujg0p/screenshot-www.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-00-58.png
*s14.postimg.org/r8l3ga681/screenshot-www.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-01-10.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2016)

*Windows 10 Review:

It took Microsoft 30 years,  but the new Start menu, Edge browser, apps and Cortana make Windows 10  the best Windows yet. Windows 10 is free for most people and offers  plenty of new features and apps. We explore the new features and explain  why they're worth having in our Windows 10 review.

**s33.postimg.org/i44h03473/screenshot_www_in_techradar_com_2016_06_13_12_49.png


Source:Windows 10 - Techradar India


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2016)

Start menu is a piece of crap in Windows 10, it took 0.01 seconds to  find programs in windows 7 via start menu, just press windows key, type the name..
now it takes like 2-3 secs just for the cortana crap to search for it..
Settings app is not a control panel replacement, try adjusting mouse settings or setting sound devices in Settings App..
Who uses Universal apps lmao

And last but not the least,  the one and only unfixable infamous Start menu corruption bug plaguing Windows 10..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2016)

^I'm using start10 for replacing the start menu. Works fine.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Start menu is a piece of crap in Windows 10, it took 0.01 seconds to  find programs in windows 7 via start menu, just press windows key, type the name..
> now it takes like 2-3 secs just for the cortana crap to search for it..



Are you serious ? Win 10 search is blazing fast, even better than win 7.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2016)

For me it is the nvidia drivers which is stopping me from upgrading to win 10.Nvidia has removed D3D9 openCL inter-op from win 10 drivers making certain options of madvr unavailable on win 10.I use graphics only for madvr so until this is fixed i have to stuck to 7/8.1 on nvidia based systems.On ati based systems i am waiting for MS auto updates policy to change a bit before upgrading.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Start menu is a piece of crap in Windows 10, it took 0.01 seconds to  find programs in windows 7 via start menu, just press windows key, type the name..
> now it takes like 2-3 secs just for the cortana crap to search for it..
> Settings app is not a control panel replacement, try adjusting mouse settings or setting sound devices in Settings App..
> Who uses Universal apps lmao
> ...



I use Classic Shell's replacement start menu. It replaces the default with a more better Windows 7 like start menu with working search as well. A must have if you hate the original start menu.

Home page: Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2017)

*s14.postimg.org/smszxfwtd/screenshot-www.techradar.com-2017-07-03-02-58-53.png
*s14.postimg.org/ve1z1iq1d/screenshot-support.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-0.png
*s17.postimg.org/c9ljpxdf3/screenshot-support.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-0.png
*s14.postimg.org/ofk8uym9d/screenshot-support.microsoft.com-2017-07-03-03-0.png


----------

